# Shoal Bass pics



## fish hawk (May 13, 2012)

So with all this talk about shoal bass,lets see some pics...I target them on a regular basis.Had a few hours to kill yesterday so I hit the creek.Water was real stained so I knew it would be a little tougher but still had a good day.I started off with a pumpkin chartreuse lizard,but had no takers so I switched to a black/blue tail and that done the trick


----------



## fish hawk (May 13, 2012)

I caught these on 4-22 the water was a lot clearer so the pumpkin/chartreuse done the trick.I love catching these hard fighters,they will put a large mouth of equal size to shame!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (May 13, 2012)

That's good size creek and some good fish too!


----------



## T.P. (May 13, 2012)

Huge creek! Beautiful fish!


----------



## fish hawk (May 13, 2012)

This fish has me really confused....blood red eyes like a red eye bass,the tiger stripes are not present also a dark black spot on the the back of the dorsal fin and also it's out of the redeye basses range???I dont think it's a hybrid because on this particular creek there's a couple good waterfalls that keeps the spotted bass out....any ideas


----------



## Fletch_W (May 13, 2012)

Harris County Tiger Bass.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 13, 2012)

So if it looks like a smallmouth, but is in water where smallmouth aren't supposed to exist, then it is a shoal bass. 

That I can remember. I've caught many creek bass that I thought "That looks like a smallmouth, but there aren't supposed to be any here" then that was a shoal bass. 

I need to go over to GA River Fishing dot com and get the facts on this stuff. I was over there many years ago and they had it explained really well... as far as I know.


----------



## blink (May 13, 2012)

a few i have caught recently.


----------



## blink (May 13, 2012)

oooh the last one is a spot btw!


----------



## fish hawk (May 13, 2012)

Nice ones blink!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (May 13, 2012)

i haven't caught a good one in a couple of years


----------



## warronl (May 13, 2012)

J/k guys


----------



## Fletch_W (May 13, 2012)

So it's a smallmouth but without the distinct head-stripes.


----------



## puddlehunter (May 13, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> This fish has me really confused....blood red eyes like a red eye bass,the tiger stripes are not present also a dark black spot on the the back of the dorsal fin and also it's out of the redeye basses range???I dont think it's a hybrid because on this particular creek there's a couple good waterfalls that keeps the spotted bass out....any ideas



Looks like a spot to me! I've seen several that look like that that are not in Shoalie rivers


----------



## Old Dead River (May 13, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> So it's a smallmouth but without the distinct head-stripes.



look closer the head stripes are there, has similar war paint.

despite its vertical bars, it's a closer relative to the spot, has a mouth about the same size as a spot, somewhat similar body too, big shoalies tend to look different from spots around the transition of the belly into and beyond the anal fin to me anyway


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 13, 2012)

*here's a few*

I've had the pleasure of battling a few,,
They fight like 10#'ers,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 13, 2012)

*cpl more*

see if i can add a cpl more,,


----------



## fish hawk (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting yalls pics....never get tired of looking at those awesome sholies,good looking water too.I cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## FredBearYooper (May 14, 2012)

Not shoalies but you guys were talking about smallies..


----------



## shoalbass (May 14, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> This fish has me really confused....blood red eyes like a red eye bass,the tiger stripes are not present also a dark black spot on the the back of the dorsal fin and also it's out of the redeye basses range???I dont think it's a hybrid because on this particular creek there's a couple good waterfalls that keeps the spotted bass out....any ideas



It looks like a largemouth caught during the spawn to me.


----------



## turkeymerck (May 14, 2012)

that's a shoalie with redeyes.


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (May 15, 2012)

looks like a decent size red eye bass to me, not sure of the altitude, but if its a cold water stream then its a pretty good chance it could be a red eye

NGaHB


----------



## turkeymerck (May 15, 2012)

just curious why ya'll think it's a redeye?


----------



## hawghntr21 (May 15, 2012)

caught this one on the flint south of pobiddy


----------



## puddlehunter (May 15, 2012)

turkeymerck said:


> just curious why ya'll think it's a redeye?



Nothing to do with the red tint to the eyes.  I think it is a spot, I catch them with red eyes quite often in non shoalie waters.  Without checking the tongue patch it is hard to tell for sure, the coloring looks a little different for a shoalie.  Lets just say if I caught it in shoalie and spot water it could go either way.  Spot and Redeye water I would say spot


----------



## mdgmc84 (May 15, 2012)

hawghntr21 said:


> caught this one on the flint south of pobiddy



Nice fish, I never have fished for shoal bass, I was going to try and go over that way this weekend with my brother while I was at my parents for the weekend but it just did not pan out.


----------



## fish hawk (May 16, 2012)

hawghntr21 said:


> caught this one on the flint south of pobiddy


Gracious.Did you get the weight!!!


----------



## fish hawk (May 16, 2012)

puddlehunter said:


> Nothing to do with the red tint to the eyes.  I think it is a spot, I catch them with red eyes quite often in non shoalie waters.  Without checking the tongue patch it is hard to tell for sure, the coloring looks a little different for a shoalie.  Lets just say if I caught it in shoalie and spot water it could go either way.  Spot and Redeye water I would say spot



I didnt check for a tongue patch.Put it back and kept on fishing.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2012)

Ocmulgee River Shoal Bass


----------



## Flatstacker (May 16, 2012)

*Shoal Bass*

some from this past weekend.


----------



## blink (May 16, 2012)

Dang Flatstacker! Nice fish.
How do yall like them 119's?


----------



## TimInGwinnett (May 16, 2012)

Where in North Ga is a good place to fish for Redeyes and Shoal Bass?  How far up the Chattahoochee or Chestatee do you have to go above Lake Lanier to find them?  I live near the Lake Lanier dam and would love to go river fishing for a day and try to catch some of these fish.


----------



## Flatstacker (May 16, 2012)

LOVE  them. Thinking about selling all other gas burners I got.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2012)

Here's a few for you:


----------



## fish hawk (May 18, 2012)

Great pics everyone,hope i can get out tomorrow for a little bit.......Yall give me the fever,bad!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 6, 2012)

The two best from today.Those are some pigs Randy especially the first one,man the gut on that fish!!!


----------



## warronl (Jul 6, 2012)

My Sweetie's first Shoal Bass!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 6, 2012)

warronl said:


> My Sweetie's first Shoal Bass!



Great fish.congrats to her!!!


----------



## warronl (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks fish hawk! I can't tell you how proud I was that day. White trick worm was the ticket for her.


----------



## littlejon (Jul 7, 2012)

TimInGwinnett said:


> Where in North Ga is a good place to fish for Redeyes and Shoal Bass?  How far up the Chattahoochee or Chestatee do you have to go above Lake Lanier to find them?  I live near the Lake Lanier dam and would love to go river fishing for a day and try to catch some of these fish.



x2,,,,,, also, what are the pros and cons to the old town canoe style vs a kayak?


----------



## Mallard Cutter (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice fish everybody !!!!!!


----------



## blink (Jul 8, 2012)

My buddy caught a couple good ones yesterday.


----------



## ChadF821 (Jul 8, 2012)

My boys first shoalie, the weekend before his 3rd birthday.


----------



## matto113 (Jul 12, 2012)

Caught my first shoal bass yesterday. Went again today, so far the one pictured is my largest. Caught probably 20-25 plus another 10 or so spots in 2 days. My buddy caught about 10 when he joined me today.


----------



## wellwood (Jul 12, 2012)

I live on the hooch in alpha by meedlock bridge! Can i catch shaolies up here?


----------



## mrowland96 (Jul 12, 2012)

*One of my Better One's*

Got into a Lot of them Back in the beginning of June....waiting for it to cool off.


----------



## mrowland96 (Jul 12, 2012)

*PB Shoalie*

Nice one on a Summer Trip.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice fish everyone,enjoying the pics....Keep at it!!!Gonna hit it again Saturday.


----------



## ChadF821 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll be back on the river sat myself.


----------



## turkeymerck (Jul 12, 2012)

*pb at 4lb 15oz*

caught all these wednesday...needless to say the bigger fish were out and eating...best day i've ever had on the river...three shoalies over 4lbs...three over 3.5lbs...and three over 2lbs...all in 4 hours...wish i could've stayed longer...and wish ol Cletus had of been with me on this day!

PB at 4lb 15oz


----------



## blink (Jul 13, 2012)

dang man nice fish!


----------



## blink (Jul 16, 2012)

We went yesterday and sweated our butts off.
Fished a new stretch in a flow we have fished before.

We caught a couple, all fish came out of fast flows, flumes even. It was interesting.

Oh yeah, my fish was a spot. Or was it a Spoalie?


----------



## xs5875 (Jul 16, 2012)

pic 1= spot
pic 2= shoal


----------



## MagSPot (Jul 16, 2012)

*shoal bass..... i got a few pics*

here they are


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 18, 2012)

Those are some good ones.The one in the second pic is really colored up,beautiful!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 18, 2012)

xs5875 said:


> pic 1= spot
> pic 2= shoal



I concur,nice ones blink!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 31, 2012)

Best one out of ten today.16 in.I'm still trying to imagine what a six plus would pull like,these things are like freight trains when you set the hook!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 10, 2012)

There still hittin....Had a couple hours to kill after watchin the falcons Sun afternoon.


----------



## blink (Oct 10, 2012)

dang nice fish man. i have been catching a few here and there.
Been having some great luck on a weedless shad huddleston.










And i know this is a spot, but its a really good one for me. 2lb 15 oz.
Pouring rain!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 14, 2012)

Those are nice blink!!!The fall bite is in full swing.Caught my best shoalie of the year today also caught this one that was ate up with sores.Yuck!!!Do fish get the flesh eating disease???I've been catching them with small sores this year but this is the most extreme so far.Anyone have a clue???


----------



## diamondback (Oct 14, 2012)

Alot of times those sores are caused by someone catching the fish and handling them knocking their slime coat off.Its also pretty common in the summer when the fish get a little heat stressed.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2013)

First shoal bass of the year......I purchased some minnows and headed to the creek with the intention of putting some crappie on the stringer.The crappie weren't cooperative but I soon figured out the bass were.Caught 12,most were on the small side but I did manage to get a couple decent ones in the boat.All caught on my crappie wand with 4 lb line and a crappie hook.


----------



## Papercuts (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks nice. I went friday in hopes of carching some but i knew the front would make it hard and it did. 7 hours on tje water without a fish to show. But i gave up after 2 hours of casting and gettin nothing. Lol. And then the 10 mile paddle into steady 15mph wind with 25mph gusts was insane. Never though going down river wpuld be so hard. Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.I caught those back on March 18th......With all the rain we've had I havent been back.I,m ready for the rivers to get right thats for sure.Hoping for a good year,I think all this rain we've been getting will help the bass out in the long run.Should be some good fat fish caught this year.


----------



## fish hawk (May 12, 2013)

Anyone been catching any shoal bass?I've been catching a few along with some spots, but it's been a tough bite with the high and muddy water.Creeks higher now than I,ve seen it in the last three years.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2013)

Bite has been tough and rivers around here are hard to get on with high water.  With them bedding now late may is always tough no matter the water.


----------



## jzFish (May 12, 2013)

I've Been catching spots and largemouths but only a few small shoalies. Trying again in the a.m. for a few hours


----------



## fish hawk (May 30, 2013)

A few from last weekend.


----------



## bayoubetty (May 30, 2013)

question??? do shoalies have a toothy patch on their tongue or is that just spots?


----------



## fish hawk (May 30, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> question??? do shoalies have a toothy patch on their tongue or is that just spots?



Shoalies don't have a tooth patch .


----------



## Old Dead River (May 31, 2013)

id like to go this weekend, haven't even been yet this year


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2013)

Old Dead River said:


> id like to go this weekend, haven't even been yet this year



It's only gonna get better from here,unless we get more torrential downpours.It's taken a while for the rivers and creeks to get right this year but they are close,real close.I'm bout ready to hit the big water myself!!!


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2013)

The problem right now is most of the larger fish are on the bed.  A couple more weeks and the bite will be great.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 31, 2013)




----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2013)

Great fish Lance,thanks for posting those.Nice looking run you were fishing in the first pic!!!Right on Randy.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jun 1, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Great fish Lance,thanks for posting those.Nice looking run you were fishing in the first pic!!!Right on Randy.



ditto


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 1, 2013)

Dang man...NICE fatties right there.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jun 1, 2013)

i fished the ocmulgee and I didn't see a single fish on bed anywhere. they did have a good bit of water coming through though

6 shoalies, 4 spots, 1 lm


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2013)

It's been tough lately with the high and muddy water.Just when you think it's about to get right.....Bam,another deluge!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2013)

Heres something that's getting alarming....I've caught more spots this year than ever before..In the years past I would catch an occasional spot but this year it's multiple spots on every trip.


----------



## stuart smith (Jun 10, 2013)

*Spots*



fish hawk said:


> Heres something that's getting alarming....I've caught more spots this year than ever before..In the years past I would catch an occasional spot but this year it's multiple spots on every trip.



I keep every spot that I catch.They will eventually take over the upper Olcmulgee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2013)

How far south have ya`ll caught spots? I don`t reckon I`ve ever seen one down here.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> How far south have ya`ll caught spots? I don`t reckon I`ve ever seen one down here.



Nic, I caught a small one about 100 yards north of the radium springs landing on the Flint. He's the only one I've ever caught.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 10, 2013)

stuart smith said:


> I keep every spot that I catch..


Yes.No minimum size limit on spotted bass except for Lake Lanier....They make for some good eating!!!



Nicodemus said:


> How far south have ya`ll caught spots? I don`t reckon I`ve ever seen one down here.


The Hooch and area lakes around Columbus are ate up with em.Areas that you once caught largemouths in have been completely taken over by spots.They are truly an adaptable species and can thrive in rivers,creeks or lakes.Spots are a main competitor with shoal bass for food and habitat when found together.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2013)

Been really tough lately.Waters been up and muddy this year.Caught a  decent one Sunday along with 10 small ones.Managed to catch the fly rod bass back a few weeks ago when the water was just about to get right, then it poured rain again.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2013)

Still on my relentless pursuit for a shoal bass over 5 lbs.One day it's gonna happen.Maybe this fall!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2013)

Those shoalies look pretty much just about like our smallmouths. Do they jump a lot? The smallies sometimes spend more time in the air than in the water when you hook 'em. 

And the spots are killing a lot of our good smallmouth fisheries up here, too-especially in lakes.


----------



## fishmonger (Sep 3, 2013)

I got my personal best Shoalie yesterday on the Hooch, on the fly rod. It was 17.75" and 4.3#, and put a big bend in my 8 weight.





FM


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice. I havent caught a shoalie this year. Gave up looking at the flows.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those shoalies look pretty much just about like our smallmouths. Do they jump a lot? The smallies sometimes spend more time in the air than in the water when you hook 'em.
> 
> And the spots are killing a lot of our good smallmouth fisheries up here, too-especially in lakes.


On hook up shoal bass tend to try and run into a rock crevice and bury there head in it or run for deeper water or a fast current,they will throw some jumping into the mix too.They fight really hard for there size,a lot harder than a largemouth or spot of equal size.They are tenacious fighters.
The spots have taken over down here too.Some places I fish you have to wade through 20 9" to 12"spots just to catch a couple decent shoalies.


fishmonger said:


> I got my personal best Shoalie yesterday on the Hooch, on the fly rod. It was 17.75" and 4.3#, and put a big bend in my 8 weight.



That's awesome, congrats!!!Did you get it on video?If so I'd love to see it!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Very nice. I havent caught a shoalie this year. Gave up looking at the flows.



That's tough.I haven't fished the Flint this year but if we can stay into a somewhat dry period it will happen soon.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2013)

A nice fat one from this morning


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 15, 2013)

This is how catch and release works.....Caught this one today and after looking thru my pics I realized I had also caught it back on Aug. 31st,first pic in post # 86,notice the dot on the gill plate and the black markings on the lower fin.Came same from the exact set of shoals too.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 15, 2013)

Been catching some nice spots while chasing shoalies.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't have anything nice to show off from this year.  The river here was stained and highly just about all summer, but heres a couple from last year.  I will say those 2 fish come off a trip we netted 60+ fish in 12 hours between me and my partner.  The top 5 shoalie total weights were 19+lbs.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> I don't have anything nice to show off from this year.  The river here was stained and highly just about all summer, but heres a couple from last year.  I will say those 2 fish come off a trip we netted 60+ fish in 12 hours between me and my partner.  The top 5 shoalie total weights were 19+lbs.


Beautiful fish man.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump........Wont be long now guys.Spring cant get here soon enough!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 8, 2014)

*GA Mtn Shoalies*

Here are a few I have caught up in the NG Mountains. Most people think you have to fish below Atlanta for them, but there are Shoalies way above Atlanta as well. Some all the way up in trout waters.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't wait as soon as the river is right I am gonna be on it.  Still a little high and very muddy when I crossed it Thursday.  As long as we don't get to much rain, in the next week or two it should be perfect.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Ocmulgee River Shoal Bass



Awesome coloring! It almost looks like a tiger muskie pattern.
I'd like to see one live - I need to put catching those on my "bucket list."


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome shoalies Dirk,thanks for posting.You need to go catch you some oldfella,you'll get addicted when you do.
I talked myself right into going today,I knew it was gonna be tough but I hated to waste such a nice day.3 1/2 hours and I managed one bite.I thought it was a nice shoal bass at first but it turned out to be a nice spot,I'll take it in 45* muddy water.


----------



## RE185 (Feb 8, 2014)

We like shoalies too.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 22, 2014)

The shoalies are heating up.Had an awesome day on the river yesterday.No giants,a lot of cookie cutters but the numbers were great and the river was perfect,it was a blast!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice fish I didn't get any pics yesterday and today to busy fishing   Our biggest was 17"'s


----------



## DSGB (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice fish. We wore out the small ones, nothing with much size to it.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 22, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Nice fish I didn't get any pics yesterday and today to busy fishing   Our biggest was 17"'s



Did that thunderstorm hit yall.I know it was a little south of us.We got lucky...except for the 25 mph tail winds,they can sure move a canoe downstream.


----------

